
Ask HN: Do we really need this here? - lsiunsuex
I&#x27;m not talking about censorship - everyone has the right to write about whatever they like.<p>I&#x27;m not talking about freedom of speech - we&#x27;re all entitled to our opinions.<p>I am talking about tech blogs, tech news sites getting heavily into politics. Every where I go - The Verge is talking about climate change and internet law regarding the election. Gizmodo is talking about GM laying off 1500 auto workers cause of Trump (which really should be kept to Jalopnik), ArsTechnica, Wired, Engadget, etc... HN is no different.<p>I come to these sites to read tech news. Some of them are relevant; climate change on a tech blog? Sure, I guess. weather.com could easily cover it though. GM laying off employees? Sure, the automotive industry has to do with tech in a big way now a days. But there are other blogs &#x2F; news sites &#x2F; forums where these things can be discussed.<p>Blogs should go back to complaining about missing ESC keys and headphone jacks.<p>I (and I think we as a whole) need a break from politics. As a web developer, it&#x27;s hard to avoid these sites. I come to HN to learn about new languages, tech, etc... Same with other tech blogs. So to come here and have to parse through political posts also is really a PITA. Yes yes, I know - if I don&#x27;t wanna see it, don&#x27;t go there &#x2F; read it. But it&#x27;s everywhere now. Is it important? Absolutely. But does it need to be on a tech blog &#x2F; site? I don&#x27;t think it does.
======
morganvachon
I found it refreshing on sites like Anandtech and Phoronix, it was business as
usual with the only political content in a few trollish reader comments. Even
OSNews, one of my favorite sites but which is often full of tech oriented
politics, there has not yet been a political post about the US election.
Granted, Thom may be writing one as I speak, but I seriously doubt it.

~~~
lsiunsuex
9to5mac.com, macrumors.com have stayed away as well other than a post about
Tim Cook and unity at Apple which, seeing how these are sites that cover
Apple, is appropriate.

So it's not everyone. But enough that it's making it hard to focus and getting
progressively annoying.

------
Graduated
As a Trump supporter, I disagree.

